#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Exceptions and Requirements for specific locations (ASIA) for TOEFL iBT® test

## amos.0119

The following are the Exceptions and Requirements for specific locations in Asia for TOEFL iBT® test

*A. Testing in Mainland China*
1. Residents of Mainland China must present a valid Second Generation National Resident ID card as primary ID. There can be no  exceptions to this policy. According to relevant Chinese Laws, any Chinese citizen, regardless of age, can apply for an ID at the police station where the residency record is kept.
2. Residents of Taiwan must present a Travel Permit to Mainland China.
3. Residents of Hong Kong and Macau must present a current, valid passport or citizenship card.
4. Citizens of all other countries and locations must present a current, valid passport.

*B. Testing in Hong Kong and Macau*
1. Residents of Mainland China must present a valid Hong KongMacau Travel permit.
2. Citizens of all other countries and locations must present a current, valid passport.

*C. Testing in the Philippines*
1. You may present a Social Security System ID card issued by the Republic of the Philippines that includes your name, photograph and signature, along with an acceptable supplemental ID.

*D. Testing in Bangladesh, India, Nigeria or Pakistan*
1. You must present a current, valid passport with your name, photograph and signature as your primary ID. There can be no exceptions to this policy.

*E. Testing in Saudi Arabia*
 1. If you are working in Saudi Arabia and are not a citizen, you may use your employer-sponsored Iqama Residence ID along with a supplemental ID with name, photograph and signature.

*F. Testing in Taiwan*
1. Residents of Mainland China must present a valid Travel permit.
2. Citizens of all other countries and locations must present a current, valid passport.





  Similar Threads: Document Requirements for TOEFL iBT® Test Registration How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

